# Failed Banding?



## CMary (May 18, 2012)

Hello all, I am new here and I'm hoping that you might have some suggestions for my problem! It's a little long, hopefully you will bear with me.
I manage a herd of Boer goats. The first year I took over the farm, I banded all of the bucklings to castrate them - it's what they did before me, and seemed easy enough. (I should say here that it is a very diverse farm, I manage all of it and the Boers are just one part, and while I had a lot of livestock experience prior to coming here, I didn't have any specifically with goats). We ended up keeping 2 of the wethers to be companions for our next buck, because they had been bottle babies and were smaller than average and friendlier. 
Fast forward a year, and I think that one of those wethers is not actually a wether! I had been suspicious for a little while - occasionally he gets a faint buck-y smell, and he acts "buckier" than the other wether (snorting, pawing), though usually only with the other wether. I would check but didn't find any evidence (aka testicles).
However, he recently had a bout of Urinary Calculi, which I got him through but which has made his penile shaft (or whatever you call it) look permanently swollen/larger than it used to. And NOW, I can see one testicle! Or at least, that's what I think that it is. I'm going to call my vet on Monday, but I hoped that maybe some of you here would have some advice.
I thought that there were several techniques for banding, one of which actually involves pushing the testicles up into the body and keeping them up there with the band. I assume that's what happened to the rogue testicle. Is there a possibility that even though it's there, he's not potent? Is there any way to know that?
Also, what are my options for castrating him at this point? I want him as a wether, not a buck (ugh, to think about how I've treated him and how people-oriented he is, he would make a miserable buck!!). However, I don't think that I have the money to put him under for a surgery. Is anesthesia/surgery the only option open at the age? He is a year and 1 month, small for his age though.
Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If both testicles were not below the band when the band was put on, then it is a very strong possibility that there is one there. He is potent and can breed and get a female pregnant. At this point, surgery would be the best option. It is not good to try and band higher than the usual testicle area that you put the band on. It really shouldn't cost much to have that testicle surgically removed. You always want to make sure you feel both testicles below the band in the scrotum area that is being cut off by the band before you let the band go onto the scrotum.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

When I had my bucklings surgically castrated, my vet charged $45.00 ea. It may be a little more then that now, but it shouldn't be too bad. The alternative is to sell him as a meat goat, some folks want them as bucks anyway. But, it's probably less expensive to do the surgery then buy a new goat, at this point, and he's been your pet for awhile now.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like one of the testicles was not banded. At this point, you'd have to have a vet take a look and determine if he does have a retained testicle and what should be done. A surgery of some sort will need to be done. It is possible that there's some tissue left over that is causing the hormones and buck behavior/appearance. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you think he is intact then... I agree... that at this point ...a vet will have to intervene....


----------

